# Discipline and cadets



## Blatchman (25 Jan 2006)

Over the years I have developed a certain way to deal with problem cadets. Now keep in mind you can't deal with every cadet the same way because every cadet is a different person. Some people say to me well that’s being unfair to how other cadets are and it is not it is merely applying the correct amount of discipline that affects the personality of the cadet. To some cadets what you consider soft discipline may be harsh to them and to others it may be harsh to you and soft to them.

Of course there are limits that discipline can reach in the cadet program never over step that. In order for discipline to work properly you must be aware of the cadet’s personality. Now I don't mean for you to know the cadet on a personal level I mean like understand there sense of humor (this tends to be one of the main disciplinary problems at my corp.) and understand the general way they present themselves.

When it is time to discipline a cadet normally the first time I take them aside and treating them with respect I ask them question like is there something wrong? Something that you think should be changed to help you? Why did you do that? And question like that showing that you care about the cadets needs and it makes them know they matter. After getting there feedback give them yours tell them you will see what you can do let them know exactly why the problem that you or your staff member has with them and once you have talked to them let them know that you are going to see about there suggestions (if reasonable or if they made any) and that you are going to be checking in on how they are doing and making sure they are not going to do the same thing twice. This open ended way of dealing with discipline works if you use a calm voice as if you were talking to a friend, before you let them go make sure they acknowledge your rank by saying yes___ or sir/ma'am. I can here some of you now oh what a Pansie way of dealing with it lets put the soother in the cadets mouth and say there there. Any cadet that has been under me will tell you I don't work that way it is all how you deal in the situation using your tone of voice and position your body and you jesters so the cadet feels that you have authority and that they should listen.

That is the first levels of dealing with the problem cadet the second level is much more authoritative and close ended you ask them first what is wrong. Ask why they did it? then tell them exactly what they did wrong why it was wrong and be more strict let them know that you are authoritative make sure this time that they say yes _____ (insert rank or sir/ma'am) let them know that you not going to see it again and that there are going to be repercussions this time then apply what you feel is appropriate discipline action (it is different at most units and for each cadet).

Now after you have done this twice comes the entirely close ended part the third time a cadet is a discipline problem cut straight to the discipline and when you talk to them you tell them don't ask the only thing they should be saying is yes ____ (once again insert rank or sir/ma'am).Now at the third stage I will either still deal with it my self or hand it up the chain of command but normally I make fourth step for cadets which is taking them up the chain of command.

Many people will be able to point out holes in this method of dealing with it but that’s where you come in and fill those holes to adapt to the appropriate situation. I have found with every cadet that I have had a problem with this has worked and I have almost never had to pass it on to the fourth level I normally only make it to the second level. Sometimes the best thing to do is to skip levels of course but that is your judgment call and that comes with your pre-action assessment of the situation. I have noticed just pushing rank around does not help no matter how much some people would like to gain instant respect with there promotions. I could write more tons more on this issue because there are some many situations and different ways of doing things and I have different strategies in order to deal with them I just have found over the time that this one has seemed to prove it's effectiveness.

I would be glad to give more advice to people with there individual problems and I look foreword to the response to this post (I assume there will be many people with a problem with this) and I apologize for my horrible spelling and size of post.

*It is important to keep eye contact at all times during each step

Sincerely NCdt Blatch


----------



## PViddy (26 Jan 2006)

What is the point of this thread ?

Has anybody read CATO 15-22 ? it's pretty clear what you can and cannot do and how to do it, leaving no room for "opinion"

I am gonna have to assume you havn't been to an RCIS course yet, namely BOQ nor, henceforth i shall save the mods some trouble, read the conduct rules and guidelines on this site before you posted.

This thread is bound for a lot of misinformation.  If you wanna talk about discipline techniques or creative ways to do things ouside of the written orders, please take them to Cadet.net instead of a public form.


cheers

PV


----------



## Burrows (26 Jan 2006)

Keep post quality good, and lets try again.


----------

